
Handshake will EAT top-level domains - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOj25i_BmMQ
======
verdverm
Could, but there is still a lot of unknown and risk

It's already being exploited by hucksters and you have to support take down
for legal court orders.

Also, the .org claim is false

Basically, blockchain projects are likely to suffer from more corruption with
less legal recourse.

Basic crypto shilling speak

